# Moving to Playa Flamenca



## KROsotv (Nov 29, 2011)

Morning all, I am just going through the purchasing process of a town house in the Playa Flamenca area close to the Mercadonna supermarket. Any friendly contacts in the area would be great.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

KROsotv said:


> Morning all, I am just going through the purchasing process of a town house in the Playa Flamenca area close to the Mercadonna supermarket. Any friendly contacts in the area would be great.


Well, we live about a mile away in Punta Prima and consider ourselves friendly! Are you gonna be living in Playa Flamenca or will it be a holiday home?

Steve


----------



## KROsotv (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for your response Steve, this is going to be a holiday home for 2 years then retirement. WE will probably be able to spend aprox 8 weeks a year at first out there. Initially we were looking for somewhere a little more Spanish but the bottom line is we enjoyed mixing with everybody in that area and everything is so close at hand that we could not help but like it.
Are you permanent out there at this time ?


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

KROsotv said:


> Thank you for your response Steve, this is going to be a holiday home for 2 years then retirement. WE will probably be able to spend aprox 8 weeks a year at first out there. Initially we were looking for somewhere a little more Spanish but the bottom line is we enjoyed mixing with everybody in that area and everything is so close at hand that we could not help but like it.
> Are you permanent out there at this time ?


Yeah - permanent I hope! We moved to the Torrevieja area in May 2012, in Villamartin at first but after 6 months we knew that was the wrong place so moved on (we chose to rent, so very easy to move). 

I hope you'll have a car when you retire here, public transport can be a pain from Playa Flamenca!

And yeah - you shouldn't have any problems getting to know people, there's all nationalities here but the 'lingua franca' is English. Do you speak Spanish at all?


----------



## KROsotv (Nov 29, 2011)

*Playa Flamenca*

Morning Steve,,
by the way my name is David,and no, yet to learn Spanish. Lived in SA for nearly 20 years and only just learnt a bit of Afrikaans. We will be coming out in the next few weeks to sort out the legalities, so may be able to meet up then.
In answer to your car question,yes we will drive down for long breaks and therefore will have the car available,also two dogs we inherited will be coming down with us due to our son"s break up with girlfriend ,love them to bits but they can be a bind especially kennel costs in the UK. Will drop you a line when we are on our way.


----------



## ellieg (Jun 10, 2013)

*move to playa blanca*

Hi , I wonder if anyone can give us any advice re what area to rent for one year with a view to permanent move .
We are looking to retire to either torrevieja , playa blanca or orihuela. We would like to be around an ex pat community so we can make friends etc. Does anyone know where would be good place to rent please . Any advice would be great , thanks


----------



## herman1996 (Oct 26, 2013)

Where is "Playa blanca"


----------



## KROsotv (Nov 29, 2011)

ellieg said:


> Hi , I wonder if anyone can give us any advice re what area to rent for one year with a view to permanent move .
> We are looking to retire to either torrevieja , playa blanca or orihuela. We would like to be around an ex pat community so we can make friends etc. Does anyone know where would be good place to rent please . Any advice would be great , thanks


If you are still looking for help please mail me back
Kind regards
David alias KROsotv


----------



## Dancingboots (Mar 25, 2014)

I too am in process of buying a property just up the road near the Carrefour (we like our supermarkets don't we?) So we will be in the same basket so to speak. Will yours be a holiday home or residence?


----------



## Re79 (Sep 15, 2014)

someone knows if have a private kindergarten in playa flamenca?


----------



## wilsman77 (Aug 13, 2014)

KROsotv said:


> Morning all, I am just going through the purchasing process of a town house in the Playa Flamenca area close to the Mercadonna supermarket. Any friendly contacts in the area would be great.


hi I have just done the same only in Cabo, which i think is not far from where you are.


----------



## Princessdot (May 3, 2021)

Hi everyone I was wondering the same about meeting new people. I'm in the process of buying near the supermarket aswell. Mine will be a holiday home but I will be on my own so would like some advise on where to go to meet new people.
Thanks


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Princessdot said:


> Hi everyone I was wondering the same about meeting new people. I'm in the process of buying near the supermarket aswell. Mine will be a holiday home but I will be on my own so would like some advise on where to go to meet new people.
> Thanks


Hi
You've responded to a post from 7 years ago, you'll probably get a better response if you start a new thread. Also, take a look at Costablancaforum.com
Cheers
Steve


----------

